# Oleander?



## Tabitha (Oct 11, 2008)

OK, so I HATE floarls.... but my family took a walk last night & the oleanders smelled like heaven! Does anyone sell a great oleander fo?


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 4, 2009)

(bump)


----------



## Deda (Feb 4, 2009)

I don't know one, but I know if you find one you can have a blast naming the soap!  

Those things are deadly!  We had several of them growing in our yard when I was a kid.  Just handling the leaves and then putting your fingers in your mouth would make your mouth and tongue go numb.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 4, 2009)

:shock:


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 5, 2009)

I wish I knew what they smelled like. Oleanders are very prolific where I live and it's hard to find a yard that doesn't have an oleander bush or two or more. We ourselves have a border of petite oleander bushes in our front yard with beautiful year-round pink flowers, but they have no scent to them, unfortunately. I've heard there are certain kinds that have a nice scent to them, but I've not had the pleasure of running into any of them yet.    

IrishLass


----------



## beadella (Feb 20, 2009)

my most vivid memories of oleanders are finding out that they are super poisonous, and going out with my Dad in the evening to give all the caterpillars we could find on them their last rights in a coffee can full of bug bomb stuff!!!!   :shock:  :roll:   good times................


----------



## heartsong (Feb 20, 2009)

*x*

www.tayloredconcepts.com  carries a white oleander.  i have not tried this one yet, so i can't say how close to the real thing it is.


----------

